# Door weatherstripping



## dmastin (Jan 4, 2017)

Just hired a home improvement team to work on house for a couple of weeks. One of the last things they did yesterday was weatherstripping around our doors. I notice three our of four of our doors now have light coming through (I don't recall any light before they replaced our weatherstripping). The light is coming through the bottom doorknob side of three doors and both bottom sides of one door. Assuming they don't fix it right away, what are best practices such that maybe I could fix it? Pics to follow.


----------



## dmastin (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm thinking what this guys suggests in this video is the way to go, felt patch... y'all let me know if this sounds right.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS8fX1Ha64[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

Have them come back and adjust before you screw with it.
If they won't help you take a picture or two with the door open so we can see the type you have.


----------



## dmastin (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the response!
There's no piece missing as far as I can tell. It's just the wrong weatherstripping. They just pulled out what I had and replaced it with what they had on hand. How do I find out what the right weatherstripping is? The house is 12 years old such that I'm not likely going to know the door manufacturer. Is there anyway to boost the weatherstripping they installed? Here are pics. The bottom of the piece where the light is linking looks a little wrinkled as when I saw the light leakage I grabbed it and pulled it out to inspect and stuffed it back in. It's nylon feeling with no magnets.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

That is the right stuff for that door jam. The jam has a slot cut in it and strip as a stiff spline that slides into the slot.
With a 3 or 4" drywall spatula you would be able to get behind it on the outside and pry it out toward the door.
The problem is , you can damage it if you are not real careful, then there is no talking to the contractor.
I have the same thing and I adjust it to fit the door every fall and right now I can see light for the whole bottom half of the door.
This is what you have.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...acement-Foam-Kerf-Door-Seal-DS7B-25/100017658


----------



## dmastin (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey thanks Neal!
So would your advice be to adjust the stripping as needed?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

dmastin said:


> Hey thanks Neal!
> So would your advice be to adjust the stripping as needed?



Yes that door although metal clad still has exposed wood around the edges and will warp seasonally.


----------



## dmastin (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks again Neal. Really good and helpful advice!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2017)

dmastin said:


> Thanks again Neal. Really good and helpful advice!



Great, next time come here first, you can see now you could have done this without a contractor.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 6, 2017)

And these are used to fill the air gap- 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Buil...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100017658-_-203175626-_-N


----------



## dmastin (Jan 7, 2017)

Right on Neal! The more I can myself the happier I am.
Thanks KULTULZ! I also have these in mind as well.
Thanks again y'all!
David


----------

